
Spawning processes in Elixir, a gentle introduction to concurrency - alvises
https://www.poeticoding.com/spawning-processes-in-elixir-a-gentle-introduction-to-concurrency/
======
alvises
One of the coolest things in Erlang and Elixir is their concurrency
implementation based on Actor model. In this article I introduce concurrency
and show how we can start making our code concurrent in Elixir, using
processes.

